# فلنتهيأ لقراءة الكتاب المقدس كله فى سنة اعداد/ ناجح ناصح جيد



## ناجح ناصح جيد (18 نوفمبر 2008)

أهديه الى ربى والهى
الذى أعطانى البصيرة والصبر
لاعداده
والى سامح وغادة
اللذان أرشدنى لعمله
واليكم أحبائى للعمل به معاً
وبنعمة الرب
سيتم عمل جداول تفصيلية
قبل بداية السنة
للقراءة اليومية
فهل تقرر بجدية
القراءة
وليس مثل كل سنة 
تبدء ولاتكمل
يمكنك حفظه كصورة


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (19 نوفمبر 2008)

يرجى الزيارة المتكررة للمتابعة البرنامج متجدد


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (17 ديسمبر 2008)

أحبائى هذا البرنامج مقدم لشعب الرب 
حباً للرب فى كلمته
معذرة
لهواة الكوبى والبست
ليس معنى هذا انه من حق
أحد أزالة شئ من محتوياته
أو حذف اسم معده هذا يعتبر........... سأترك هذا لضميرك
من حقك نقله كما هو أو لاتنقله
وكذا الحال مع كل موضوعاتى
يمكنك تحميله كصور













​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (17 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (17 ديسمبر 2008)

فى الختام لايسعنى الا ان أقول الى هنا أعاننا الرب
بلاخبرة بل معرفة
لكن هذا هو روح الرب
لابالقدرة ولا بالقوة بل بروحى قال رب الجنود
لاتهمل قراءة كلمة الله​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 ديسمبر 2008)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
يسوع يقويك ويباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (30 ديسمبر 2019)

لتذكيرسنةظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ


----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2020)

عمل  راااااائع جدااااا 
تسلم ايدك
الرب يبارك خدمتك​


----------

